
Appearing on Blue Highway Exit Signs Is Harder Than It Looks - razvanh
http://99percentinvisible.org/article/tricky-business-appearing-blue-highway-exit-signs-harder-looks/
======
johansch
"All in all, it can cost a business up to a few thousand dollars per year to
be featured on these various types of signs close to a given exit."

That seems insanely cheap.

